

Startup Quote: Chris Hughes, co-founder, Facebook - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2582608515

======
raychancc
Use your own experiences and pain points to identify an opportunity. Be
arrogant thinking you can do it better than others.

\- Chris Hughes (@chrishughes)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2582608515>

